# Bluetooth Phone Snap-in-Adapter Question



## mattsoldo (Aug 28, 2004)

Hi everyone. I'm planning on getting the bluetooth module for my X5 as soon as BMW makes it compatible with assist (hopefully this will be soon). I have a question about the snap-in-adapters that are available. 

Do the snap in adapters merely hold the phone in place, or do they charge the phone and connect it to an external antena to boost the rf signal strength? If they do both of these things then it seems to me that they are a very useful thing to have.

Thanks!


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

mattsoldo said:


> Hi everyone. I'm planning on getting the bluetooth module for my X5 as soon as BMW makes it compatible with assist (hopefully this will be soon). I have a question about the snap-in-adapters that are available.
> 
> Do the snap in adapters merely hold the phone in place, or do they charge the phone and connect it to an external antena to boost the rf signal strength? If they do both of these things then it seems to me that they are a very useful thing to have.
> 
> Thanks!


Supposedly both, at least on the 3er version. Of course, your phone has to be compatible with an external antenna--I'm not sure all of them come with the jack. And since it's bluetooth, consider whether snapping the phone into place, as opposed to leaving it in your pocket or anywhere in the car, is necessarily a benefit.


----------



## TKrotchko (Jul 6, 2004)

Tanning machine said:


> Supposedly both, at least on the 3er version. Of course, your phone has to be compatible with an external antenna--I'm not sure all of them come with the jack. And since it's bluetooth, consider whether snapping the phone into place, as opposed to leaving it in your pocket or anywhere in the car, is necessarily a benefit.


I agree; the only good reason is to use it as a charger.


----------

